# NewEgg Open Box Onkyo 3008



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just noticed an open box Onkyo 3008 receiver on sale on NewEgg.com for $799. I've read positive reviews about refurbs from accessories4less, but noticed NewEgg's return policy on open box items was pretty limited. It even stated that not all the necessary parts would necessarily be included with the item.

Has anyone purchased open box from NewEgg before? The price on this seems way too good to be true and I'm a bit leery about their return/warranty on open box items.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would be cautious about purchasing Open Box from Newegg as it only offers a 30 Day Warranty and there is no guarantee that even essential Accessories like the Remote Control are in the Box. And it is not even really a Warranty, rather just the length of Newegg's Return Policy.

Newegg has the harshest terms on Open Box of any Retailer I have ever heard of. When you buy an Open Box from Best Buy, the Manufacturers Warranty still applies.

One way it might work is if you can purchase the Extended Warranty from ShopOnkyo for 84 Dollars and lasts for 2 Years. However, you must Fax the Sales Receipt and I am guessing the Newegg Receipt makes clear that the item was sold without a Warranty which might make it impossible to get a Warranty.

Also, on the Weekends, Newegg has been selling the 3008 Brand New for $1149. For 350 Dollars more you would get the normal 2 Year Warranty and the ability to add 2 more years from Shop Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting back so quick!

I (like many others on here it seems) have been watching the price on NewEgg closely and now that A4L has sold their last refurb 3007 for $849, I'll finally pull the trigger on the 3008 this weekend - which I am really psyched to do! 

I've been on vacation this week traveling down the east coast from Connecticut to Florida and have only had my iPhone with poor beach front service to check on prices - hopefully I can get my order in Saturday or Sunday while I'm driving home.

I really appreciate your advice along with GranteedEV, TypeA, tonyvb and a lot of others (directly and through others' posts) over the last month. I'll be sure to post an update on how my final set up works out! (and stick around to offer any help I can to others who are just starting out).

Thanks again!
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So you are down in my neck of the woods. Where in Florida did you and yours go? It might be worth calling Newegg and seeing if they will match the Weekend Price also to find out how many they have left. Also 1 Call has it for I think 50 Dollars more than NE's Weekend Price everyday and might match Newegg's price. It might be worth it as there is a chance that Newegg is Sold Out again as they were for the last couple of weeks until this past week. 

Hope the rest of your Vacation is wonderful.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Jack,

I spent the day at Epcot and didn't get a chance to call either website. I'll try and give them a call tomorrow when I'm back in New Smyrna (spending a much needed day at the beach) to see if they can price match at all - I'll post an update if I find anything good out in case there are others waiting for a deal too.

-Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
DW can be pretty overwhelming. Especially in the Summer here. New Smyrna is quite nice and I hope it provides you all the relaxation that you need.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Good news: Bought the 3008 from NewEgg today; it was back to the weekend sale price of $1149.99. 

Bad news: speeding ticket in Virginia on the way home from Florida - 83 in a 70. Not sure how much the ticket will be, gotta call in 7 days for the damage, but anything over 80 is considered reckless driving. I have until October to pay it so it's "out of sight out of mind" for now.

Anyway, moving to my new apartment tomorrow and sizing up the room with the furniture in it before I commit to my speakers. Feels great to be on the path now!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GeemanSeven said:


> Good news: Bought the 3008 from NewEgg today; it was back to the weekend sale price of $1149.99.
> 
> Bad news: speeding ticket in Virginia on the way home from Florida - 83 in a 70. Not sure how much the ticket will be, gotta call in 7 days for the damage, but anything over 80 is considered reckless driving. I have until October to pay it so it's "out of sight out of mind" for now.
> 
> Anyway, moving to my new apartment tomorrow and sizing up the room with the furniture in it before I commit to my speakers. Feels great to be on the path now!


Hello,
Virginia is an evil State when it comes to Speed Enforcement. No Radar Detectors, hard core Ticket Prices, etc.. I feel your pain as I got pulled over going 70 in a 45 in Tampa in May. I was also not wearing a Seat Belt. I realize that seems like I was flying, but folks drive really fast on Dale Mabry (main road in Tampa) In fact, after the Ticket, when I was driving the Speed Limit, I practically got killed with all of the Cars tailgating me.

Congrats on the 3008. I love mine and I really think you are going to be blown away by XT32. It is a major upgrade over even MultEQ XT. And considering you paid 50 Dollars more than what AC4L is selling B-Stock 3008's, needless to say, you got an incredible deal. I really look forward to reading your findings and sorry about the Ticket. It is insane that going 13 over is considered "Reckless Driving"
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Did your 3008 come with the optional back brace and can of "Instant Grunt"? I just took mine out of the box. 55lb. Wow.


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha! Yeah, I knew it was gonna be heavy, 55lbs out of box that's very tightly packed was not pleasant. Not too mention I got mine the day after I moved into my new apartment.

Additionally, I had to make a little modification to my TV stand to get it to fit underneath without super heating the glass shelf above it. It runs hot- but absolutely rocks!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your going to want to make sure that you let it breath. Not letting it dissipate the heat is the wost thing you can do to a receiver.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Especially an Onkyo.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Even though I do not use any of the Amplifiers in my 3008, I brought out a 10 year old Bell O'getti TV Stand on which I place the 3008 where the TV would be. I wish my BDI Deploy Max Stand was larger, but due to a major mistake on the Liquidators part in the final days of Sound Advice, I got a 700 Dollar BDI Rack for $27 Dollars. At that point, the items had to be sold for the exact price on the Price Tag. The problem was they left of a Zero.

As the Salesmen were still working there and hated the Liquidators, I walked up to a Salesmen I knew with a Cheshire Cat Grin and gave him the Tag. He laughed and rushed the Transaction and got me out of the Store ASAP. Definitely the best 28 Dollars I have ever spent. BDI makes amazing Stands.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

